# Tip-ups



## Greenhead (Dec 14, 2011)

I am just wondering if tip-ups are legal in the state of Utah? 

Thanks


----------



## Ton_Def (Dec 23, 2008)

Legal. They count as a "pole" though, so if you were wanting to fish with a pole AND a tip-up, you would also need a scond pole permit.


----------



## fishawk (Aug 23, 2009)

Before getting a tip up, consider getting a jaw jacker. They work great. I use both and have a lot more sucess with the jaw jacker. Just my .02


----------



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

I've looked for the jawjacker at Sportsman here in Riverdale and even went on line and the manufactuer is sold out for the season...one can pre-order of the 2013 season and expect delivery after Nov 2012. So maybe they are available somewhere else in Utah just not at the places I frequent...


----------



## Birdbow (Sep 22, 2009)

Don't waste your money buying one. Go on you tube and there are alot of homemade ones that work great and can be made for a few dollars. The one I came up with costs $5 to make. I'll post some pics if interested.


----------



## Greenhead (Dec 14, 2011)

Birdbow,
I'd be interested in making my own, could you post some pics and tell me how?

Thanks


----------



## Greenhead (Dec 14, 2011)

Are Jaw Jackers legal in Utah? Wyoming?


----------



## 5wtrod (Sep 25, 2007)

Jaw Jackers are legal here and Wyoming. Utah = second pole, Wyoming thru the ice = six poles on the gorge. Anyway, I have a Jaw Jacker and I agree with you Fishawk, they work way better than a tip up. I used one up at CCR and the tiger trout seemed to love it. I have a friend down the street that makes an exact replica of the Automatic Fisherman and it works great for him, so I guess it just depends on what you want to do.


----------



## Birdbow (Sep 22, 2009)

I looked up a few homemade ones and here's what has been working the best for me. It works with every ice rod I've tried. 
Materials needed: 6' of semi straight scrap wood, 6" metal close hanger, 1 hinge, 1 eyelet, 12" pvc pipe.
1.Cut wood into 2-12" and 1-24" pieces. 
2.cut pvc on a 45 angle
3.Screw it all together
4.Using 2 pair of plyers bend wire into a rough shape resembling what the pic shows, doesn't have to be exact.
The wire acts as a lever/trigger, even a light bite will set it off.


----------



## Greenhead (Dec 14, 2011)

So what is the hinge for? Just so you can lay that piece of wood down to make it smaller?


----------



## Fishrmn (Sep 14, 2007)

The hinge serves a couple of purposes. It allows the vertical piece of wood to fall out of the way of the rod, and collapses for transportation. Some (probably most) of the time you will see a rubber band stretched back toward the reel. That will make the upright slam back and hit with a little bit of a whack. Gets the upright out of the way quicker, and wakes ya up if you're snoozing'.


----------



## Greenhead (Dec 14, 2011)

I'll give it try. Thanks


----------



## Kingfisher (Jul 25, 2008)

personally - i like the Mr. Jigger. shows the very lightest of bites.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Kingfisher said:


> personally - i like the Mr. Jigger. shows the very lightest of bites.


+1, my wife gave me grief when I first bought it... but its proven itself time and time again 

-DallanC


----------



## Kingfisher (Jul 25, 2008)

ya. my wife and buddies to... something about the name. hurry.... come to bed mr jigger.... but they all fish with em now.


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

Saw your "jaw jerked" tip up you made. Nice job!! I took my spin on it, and started to look for some scrap wood in the pile of "junk" I used 7/8" cedar and had enough scrap to make three. After looking in my "junk box" I found the hinges and eye screws. I did have to spend $3.47 on a 10' piece of 1-1/4" electrical conduit. I changed the angle of the pipe from 40 to 30 degree. I also made the hanger trigger longer. About 6" from the face of the vertical "slap bored" It works good. Can't wait to see if a fish will trigger it off.


----------



## thrillafrommanila (Feb 28, 2012)

Greenhead,

Did you make those tip ups? How did they work and did you catch any fish using it?


----------

